# How many ml will my iJust 2 coils last? (0.5ohm)



## mikrouwel (23/12/15)

Hey guys,

So this is my first thread and want to get an idea of how long my coils should last? I am currently using 0.5 ohm coils.

Also what signs will I notice when the coil begins to die?

Thanks in advance!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (23/12/15)

Hi @mikrouwel 

I dont have experience with the iJust2 but I have noticed that with commercial coils, it depends a lot on the juice:

If its dark coloured, rich flavoured or tobacco flavoured, the coils tend to last less long
If its clearer juices (eg the fruity minty ones) the coils tend to last longer.
How do you know when the coil is worn out?

Well, the flavour starts to taste a bit less flavourful. Its not as rich as a newish coil. But the problem. Have found is that the change is quite gradual, so one tends not to notice it. It doesnt taste great and then suddenly taste terrible the next tankful. Its a gradual change. 

After a few coils you will probably get the hang of it. My guess would be on a 0.5 ohm coil - which is incidentally a fairly high power (id say around 30 Watts) Id be surprised if you got more than about 20 ml of juice with great flavour. Maybe a bit more with clearer juices and a bit less with darker richer juices. But I might be wrong, this is just my guess.

Interested to hear what you find.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (24/12/15)

My first 0.3ohm coil lasted for a bit more than 8 full tanks, I was amazed at how well it performed. I threw every kind of juice I could at that one and it did a brilliant job. After that I tried the 0.5ohm coil and was quite disappointed at the performance, I figured it must have been a Friday afternoon coil and tried another, not much better. It seems the 0.3s are where the iJust2 shines and 50-60W seems to be the sweet spot. What I really like about the coils apart from the crazy clouds and intense flavour is how quickly they fire, almost zero ramp up time. Sadly it was only that first coil that lasted so long, subsequent replacements have lasted anywhere between 1 and 4 tanks of juice, so it seems to be very hit and miss.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## mikrouwel (24/12/15)

Hey @Silver and @BumbleBee,

Thank you for the in depth replies. I have been using a mixture of juices on the 0.5ohm coil and so far it still seems good about 20ml in. I find the 0.3ohm coil too hot and harsh for my throat hence why I am using the 0.5ohm coil.

I will post when one of the coils die as a reference for others.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (24/12/15)

I have used only the 0.5 ohm coils, and with it not being my primary mod, I usually load it with a menthol, which gives a really nice kick.
After more than 30ml of Qalactin Hypermint, it's still going strong and the flavor is not affected. I might just change it as I cannot see how the coil looks, but there is no drop in flavor or performance yet. 
I must say that I am surprised by the stunning performance of such a simple device. Biggest drawback is that you cannot see what % of battery is left, so I always end up running out when I most need my 'mindless vaping' menthol fix.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nightwalker (8/1/16)

Yip. Mine had lasted one day, 3 full tanks


----------



## Coera (8/1/16)

i use my 0.5 ohm coils for about 2 weeks each and i do about tank and a half a day.....dont know if i just dont feel thats its done??? but 2 weeks to 20 days it still gives good flavour and vapour production.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------

